
Ask HN: What podcast manager do you use for desktop? - danschuller
iTunes is fine but 
- I find it doesn&#x27;t refresh on it&#x27;s own. I often have view the podcast in the store view to reveal the latest episode
- Managing more than say 20 podcasts becomes annoying. You have to flick through each individually. I have a lot of low-volume podcasts I like.
- Sometimes podcast that haven&#x27;t had anything interesting in a while, and therefore I haven&#x27;t listened in while, stopped getting updated<p>Really what I want is something similar to an RSS aggregator. I want to see the podcasts as a big stream and pick the ones that sounds interesting to listen to or save for later.<p>Open to suggestions! Paid is fine
======
wolrah
It's not really a desktop podcast manager, in that it does not run as a native
application nor does it actually download podcasts, but I use the Pocket Casts
web interface to listen to podcasts on my desktop/laptop.

I use Pocket Casts on my Android device, so the fact that the web client syncs
both my list of podcasts and played status is nice. I can be listening to
something in the car, get home, walk inside, and pick up where I left off on
my desktop without having to do anything other than open the site and click
play.

